# ش الجيش



## omar-saad (5 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتوا يا جماعة 
انا من خارج القاهرة وعايز اروح ش الجيش 
علشان اعرف الاسعار واخد بعض الخبرات
فا ياريت بعد اذنكوا توصفولى الطريق سواء موصلات او بعربيتى الخاصة 
وياريت اقتراحات الاعضاء لاى مكان تانى فى القاهرة لبيع منتجات المنظفات الصناعية
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## alzwati (7 مارس 2011)

اركب المترو وانزل محطة العتبة واسأل هناك وانت توصل


----------



## احمد عبد العزيز 3 (18 مارس 2011)

عن طريق صلاح سالم موجود فى منطقة تدعى باب الشعرية


----------



## احمد عبدربة (1 مايو 2011)

لو بسيارتك الخاصة اسهل طريق الدائرى نزلة مسطرد كمل على طول اطلع كوبرى السواح ثم شارع بورسعيد على طول ش الجيش فى نهاية هذا الشارع فى منطقة باب الشعرية


----------



## م / محمد عوض (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا لك*



احمد عبدربة قال:


> لو بسيارتك الخاصة اسهل طريق الدائرى نزلة مسطرد كمل على طول اطلع كوبرى السواح ثم شارع بورسعيد على طول ش الجيش فى نهاية هذا الشارع فى منطقة باب الشعرية


اشكرك اخى الفاضل


----------



## ميدو267 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بداية شارع الجيش وتجار المواد الكيماويه من ميدان العتبه واللى يسأل ميتهوهش
​


----------



## empyrium (21 مارس 2012)

اركن عربيتك في اي مكان واركب الميترو محطة العتبة وبدل الى اتجاه عباسية الخط الثالث الجديد وانزل في محطة باب الشعرية تلاقي المحلات قدامك بالزبط


----------



## العجمىى (22 مارس 2012)

نصيحة خد بالك كويس وانت بتتعامل معهم وسأل كتير من كذا محل


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (25 مارس 2012)

يا ريت لما تروح ابقي اكتب لنا الاسعار اللي لقيتها هناك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

مش تحدد هتيجى من اى اتجاه اومن اى المحافظات علشان نعرف نحدد لك صح


----------

